# Favorite movie of 2007



## purrtykitty (Dec 30, 2007)

There's been a lot of "Favorites of 2007" threads for makeup, so here's a new one...what was your favorite film of 2007?

And what are you looking forward to in 2008?

My favorite film was _Stardust_.  I'm watching the DVD right now!  I haven't really kept up with what is coming out in '08, but I'm sure one will pop out at me sooner or later!

Edit:  Just saw Superbad last night, and it was Superfunny...especially because I was Superdrunk!


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Dec 30, 2007)

stardust was good I love those types of movies. I can't remember my favorite movie, 2007 felt like a super long year.


----------



## Temptasia (Dec 30, 2007)

Away from Her...damn tearjerker


----------



## CandyKisses1018 (Dec 30, 2007)

i liked chuck and larry.. i thought it was cute and funny..


----------



## Cosmopolitics (Dec 30, 2007)

I'd probably have to say that my movie of the Year is _Superbad_.

Although King of Kong and Juno are close contenders


----------



## prinzessin784 (Dec 31, 2007)

Harry Potter


----------



## Lil_D (Dec 31, 2007)

SUPERBAD! I haven't laughed so hard in a long time the best of 2007 for me.


----------



## MACATTAK (Dec 31, 2007)

Fracture.  I love me some Anthony Hopkins!


----------



## CaraAmericana (Dec 31, 2007)

Just in time! Sweeney Todd which stars my boyfriend.


----------



## ductapemyheartt (Dec 31, 2007)

i second harry potter...
and ACROSS THE UNIVERSE!


----------



## nunu (Dec 31, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACATTAK* 

 
_Fracture. I love me some Anthony Hopkins! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I really want to watch that movie!!

I've seen soo many movies this year and i can't decide which to pick!! hmmm I liked I am legend and Harry Potter


----------



## spectrolite (Dec 31, 2007)

Hmm that's hard to say. I really don't remember what came out this year lol... I'm going to list my top 3.

- Children of Men (I think that was this year!)
- Sunshine
- Blades of Glory


----------



## Holly (Dec 31, 2007)

Superbad
300
I am Legend

Theyre all soo good I couldnt just pick one!

Transformers too, how could I forget!


----------



## MACATTAK (Dec 31, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_I really want to watch that movie!!

I've seen soo many movies this year and i can't decide which to pick!! hmmm I liked I am legend and Harry Potter 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
It's really good Nunu!  The ending is awesome!


----------



## QTAllStarGurl (Dec 31, 2007)

TRANSFORMERS!!!! i luuuv that movie!


----------



## QTAllStarGurl (Dec 31, 2007)

oops..double post!!


----------



## kimmy (Dec 31, 2007)

did 300 come out in 2006 ot 2007? i can't remember...but if it was 2007, then that. if not, superbad or the simpsons movie.


----------



## Divinity (Dec 31, 2007)

I have two.  The Simpsons Movie was the best!  I also really enjoyed Sweeny Todd - the singing was just magical.


----------



## n3crolust (Dec 31, 2007)

-300
-saw4


----------



## greatscott2000 (Dec 31, 2007)

* Superbad
* No Country for Old Men
* Paris Je t'aime

3 different genres but 3 great films


----------



## MAC_Whore (Dec 31, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *greatscott2000* 

 
_....* Paris Je t'aime..._

 
I watched that the other day.  That was a good flick.


----------



## luckyme (Dec 31, 2007)

I liked:

The Kingdom
Superbad
knocked up


----------



## xsnowwhite (Jan 1, 2008)

i loved hairspray! I think that was 2007. lol
as you might tell i dont see movies very often..


----------



## clslvr6spd (Jan 1, 2008)

*The Simpsons Movie
*Superbad
*Knocked up
*300


----------



## amandagoesrawr (Jan 1, 2008)

My faves were Stardust, Juno, and Once. I Am Legend was rather nifty as well.


----------



## j_absinthe (Jan 1, 2008)

Oh wow, I can't even remember what came out this year vs. last year.

I did enjoy Transformers though, a total guilty pleasure. Superbad was hysterical.


----------



## j_absinthe (Jan 2, 2008)

I'd also like to add Grindhouse to my list.


----------



## chocolategoddes (Jan 2, 2008)

Simpsons Movie
Superbad
Hot Hairy Sluts 7: Return of the Midgets (oh... never mind)

i didn't really watch many movies this year.


----------



## Simply Elegant (Jan 2, 2008)

Crash. So amazing.


----------



## threelittlebirds (Jan 3, 2008)

Juno and Ratatouille


----------



## AppleDiva (Jan 3, 2008)

I can't recall all that I have seen, but I enjoyed "Blades of Glory" and "Music and Lyrics."  BOG had me laughing so hard, I feel out of my seat!!!


----------



## Kuuipo (Jan 3, 2008)

Eastern Promise.  It will win awards. Viggo was flawless.


----------



## j_absinthe (Jan 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kuuipo* 

 
_Eastern Promise.  It will win awards. Viggo was flawless._

 
I saw parts of this last night, and I must say I was really impressed with what I saw. I usually don't find Viggo to be all that hot, but damnit if I didn't get all kinds of moist during that sauna fight.


----------



## j_absinthe (Jan 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Simply Elegant* 

 
_Crash. So amazing._

 
What "Crash" came out in '07? I've only seen two, the one with James Spader and the one about racism.


----------



## miss_supra (Jan 5, 2008)

Sweeney Todd and Ratatouille


----------



## parcel25 (Jan 7, 2008)

P.S. I Love You! I cried the whole time. 

And Eastern Promises, Viggo is great.


----------



## coachkitten (Jan 7, 2008)

P.S. I love you was good just because I loved the book so much.  I also really liked the movie Once (great soundtrack) and Juno.


----------



## urbanlilyfairy (Jan 7, 2008)

Omg so many ..I love love movies ..i have like 600 dvds lol ... but this year i would say my most anticipated movie was Harry potter ... But i srsly loved so many more

1 Harry Potter
2 The Bourne Ultimatium ( i dont even like action movies but matt damon is so hott in this) 
3 Transformers ( Omg I was dragged to watch this pouting and all and i totally loved it lol)
4 Hairspray ..Oms such a cute and fun movie i was smiling the whole time
5 Stardust ( anything fantasy and Im all there hehe )
6 Pirates of the Carribean at worlds end ... Love Johnny depp =P

and probally so many more ..oh ratatouille , 300(Gerad Butler so hottt ), and Meet the Robinsion's was funny and the evil villain was named DOris hehe ..i got kick out of that 
man I love movies =P


This topic makes me happy cuz I love movies just as much as Make-up lol  ..thanks for starting it hehe


----------

